# FOUND backband (I think) in Poudre Canyon



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I found what I think is a back band for a duckie. It's an NRS and its black and gray. It looks like it might be brand new. I don't think it came out of a kayak, but I guess anything is possible. It was on the side of the road on Sunday afternoon close to the Filter Plant put-in. If you're missing one, PM me.

Kim


----------

